# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software) شروحات :  شرح بالصور طريقة  عمل فورمات للبلاك بيري القدمة والحديثة

## امير الصمت

*  اخواني الاعزاء ساقوم
 بشرح طريقة فورمات البلاك بيرى لمن لايعرفها                   وفي الأسفل طريقة
 فورمات بلاك بيري الاجهزة الحديثة      9700 Option Secuirty Option
Security Wipe      
وفي المربع اللي تحت تكتب كلمة بلاك بيري   تم انزل تحت و كليك على wipe عشان ت تم العمليه   ..  *

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## امير الصمت

*شكرا لكم  علي المرور والتواجد الرائع*

----------


## fares*a

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## housgsm

بارك الله فيك

----------


## jalal_mazouz

الفيييييييين شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*باراك الله فيك مجهود تستحق عليه كل تنويه*  **

----------


## رضوان ابراهيم

عمل رائع شكرا

----------


## kizaro

merciii bro  :Smile:

----------


## bassir2012

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## محمود المصرى

عمل رائع تسلم ايدك اخى

----------

